# Apple Watch acier ou noire



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour 
Vaut il mieux acheter L Apple Watch seize 2 acier ou noire, laquelle des deux sera moins sujette aux rayures ?
Merci de me répondre 
Cordialement


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Si la nouvelle version céramique est réellement en céramique (et pas dans une quelconque matière plastique ayant l'aspect de la céramique), c'est probablement celle qui sera la plus résistante aux rayures (le procédé d'obtention de la céramique se faisant par vitrification à très haute température de la silice contenue dans la pâte initiale, on obtient une dureté similaire à celle du verre)


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

C'est réellement de la céramique hein
Et il est quand même possible que le traitement DLC de la noire sois quand même plus résistant aux rayures.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

Exact.. Je viens de lire le descriptif donné par Apple. Il s'agit de céramique frittée à base de poudre de zirconium et d'alumine. 
Inrayable.

Pour ce qui est des modeles acier, je n'ai pas trouvé le procédé pour obtenir les différentes couleurs. 
Je ne peux pas dire si le noir sera plus ou moins sensible aux rayures que le modele "couleur" acier


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

Reste qu'elle est plutôt  chère...  Et que la céramique DÉTESTE les chocs ! Et esthétiquement elle ne conviendra pas à tout le monde je pense...

Pour répondre à la question d'origine, les modèles Inox se rayent très facilement. Comme le dos des anciens iPod, pour qui connaît. Certains amateurs de montres apprécient cette patine qui ne manque pas d'apparaître. D'autres détestent. L'avantage c'est que ça peut se rattraper : un polissage peut la remettre à neuf.

La version Noir Sidéral est naturellement bien plus résistante aux rayures. Certains topics ici l'ont confirmé. Le traitement noir en surface est très résistant. Mais il arrive exceptionnellement qu'il  s'écaille. On a vu passer une poignée de photos. Et là c'est impossible à rattraper. Cela dit ça a l'air très rare. 

Niveau compatibilité esthétique avec les bracelets par contre, le modèle Inox gagne très largement. La plupart des bracelets sont conçus pour s'harmoniser avec. Choisir la version Noir Sidéral c'est se limiter à trois bracelets coordonnés, ayant des attaches et une boucle noire. On peut très bien mettre n'importe quel bracelet, mais pour un résultat pas toujours très heureux à mon avis... Mais c'est une question de sensibilité.


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Je voulais dire le modèle à 1149€ et le même modèle à 1249€ ! , pardon je me suis mal exprimé .


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

???


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2016)

???
C'est bien entre un boitier acier et un boitier acier noir sidéral le choix. Il me semble que c'est bien ce qui a ete compris. Les réponses donnees (sauf la digression sur les boîtiers céramiques, désolé) ne répondent pas à votre demande?


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Pardon, oui C est bien cela la question !


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Si, Ca répond à peu près à ma question mais j aurai bien aime plusieurs avis.


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

Regarde les sujets dédiés à la Noir Sidéral. Il y a pas mal de photos faites par les propriétaires, on y voit l'évolution au fil des mois et de multiples avis


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup 
Faut il que je tape un texte dans un moteur de recherche ?


----------



## fousfous (9 Septembre 2016)

Tiens, voici le lien vers le sujet:
http://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-watch-black-stainless-steel.1265052/


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Merci
Bonne soiree


----------



## Vanton (9 Septembre 2016)

Fais du tri par contre... On a pas mal digressé dans ce sujet... Te tape pas les 42 pages, tu vas souffrir ! [emoji1] Repère les photos les plus récentes, ce qui t'intéresse doit se trouver pas loin.


----------



## Devs125 (9 Septembre 2016)

Oui oui 
Pas de probleme 
Merci


----------



## Devs125 (10 Septembre 2016)

Fin


----------



## Vanton (10 Septembre 2016)

Hum ?


----------



## Devs125 (10 Septembre 2016)

Merci à tous pour vos contributions


----------



## Devs125 (10 Septembre 2016)

Car Ca répond nie à ma question , D ailleurs C est un avis personnel qui N engagé que moi EME est beaucoup plus belle Et classe en noir !


----------



## Devs125 (10 Septembre 2016)

Car , Ca répond vie à ma question ....


----------



## Beard'n'Breakfast (11 Septembre 2016)

Selon mon propre jugement et ne possédant que la version acier, les deux seront sensibles aux rayures de la même façon. Pourquoi? Car lorsqu'une rayure apparait sur la version noire, on peut aisément supposer que la couleur noire s'en ira, laissant place à l'argent au-dessous. Sur la version acier, ayant déjà eu l'occasion de rayer la mienne, on se retrouve avec un "coup" de couleur noir. Dans les deux cas, je pense que les rayures sont bien visibles peu importe la couleur. 
Mais honnêtement, à moins d'être très maladroit ou une grosse brute avec sa montre, il n'y a aucune raison de la rayer profondément. Sache tout de même que si tu viens à aller bosser avec et que tu pratiques un métier manuel, des "coques" sont disponibles et notament de marque Spigen. Bien sur, cela enlève en partie le design originel de la montre mais quitte à la rayer pendant les heures de boulot ... Elle peut toujours s'enlever une fois à la maison sans problème.


----------



## fousfous (11 Septembre 2016)

Beard'n'Breakfast a dit:


> Selon mon propre jugement et ne possédant que la version acier, les deux seront sensibles aux rayures de la même façon. Pourquoi? Car lorsqu'une rayure apparait sur la version noire, on peut aisément supposer que la couleur noire s'en ira, laissant place à l'argent au-dessous. Sur la version acier, ayant déjà eu l'occasion de rayer la mienne, on se retrouve avec un "coup" de couleur noir. Dans les deux cas, je pense que les rayures sont bien visibles peu importe la couleur.
> Mais honnêtement, à moins d'être très maladroit ou une grosse brute avec sa montre, il n'y a aucune raison de la rayer profondément. Sache tout de même que si tu viens à aller bosser avec et que tu pratiques un métier manuel, des "coques" sont disponibles et notament de marque Spigen. Bien sur, cela enlève en partie le design originel de la montre mais quitte à la rayer pendant les heures de boulot ... Elle peut toujours s'enlever une fois à la maison sans problème.


Ce n'est pas une couleur sur la nuit, mais un traitement la renforçant largement


----------



## Devs125 (11 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## ibabar (13 Octobre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Reste qu'elle est plutôt  chère...  Et que la céramique DÉTESTE les chocs ! Et esthétiquement elle ne conviendra pas à tout le monde je pense...


Splendide en photos_ (même si je n'ai pas eu de "waouh effect" lors de la keynote)_, coup de foudre en la voyant en vitrine puis... plus rien niveau émotion une fois au poignet.
_ Le bracelet caoutchouc reprend le dessus. Si l'harmonie est très belle entre boîtier et bracelet, ça fait trop AW Sport au poignet, avec tout ce que ça a de cheap j'entends.
_ Le contraste avec l'écran noir est trop intense je trouve. Certes j'ai porté une AW Sport full black donc je suis habitué au très subtil contraste noir mat/ écran _(comme sur les iPhone 7) _mais je trouve cela too much. J'ai passé une AW acier et elle me paraissait plus classe, plus haut de gamme.
_ Je ne vois pas trop quel bracelet lui adjoindre pour lui donner un côté plus chic. Peut-être le cuir loop en gris fumé, sobre et avec un contraste doux boîtier/ bracelet mais j'ai peur d'une tocante vraiment tricolore. L'idéal serait peut-être le cuir loop blanc, voire noir pour lui donner un côté bicolore, mais problème... ces 2 coloris ne sont plus commercialisés. Quant au cuir "boucle classique", on se retrouve avec beaucoup de parties en acier, ce qui est dommage sur la céramique qui en est dépourvue.
_ On peut éventuellement lui trouver un côté un poil féminin _(même si le blanc n'est pas hyper glossy)_, mais pas plus que le modèle or rose. A moindre d'être très fermé_ (certains trouvent les iPhone silver beaucoup trop féminins pour un mec...)_, ça passe bien.



Vanton a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question d'origine, les modèles Inox se rayent très facilement. Comme le dos des anciens iPod, pour qui connaît. Certains amateurs de montres apprécient cette patine qui ne manque pas d'apparaître. D'autres détestent. L'avantage c'est que ça peut se rattraper : un polissage peut la remettre à neuf.


C'est à ce point!?
J'ai des souvenirs d'iPod vraiment vraiment patinés. Mais il faut reconnaître que l'iPod était constamment sur son dos, alors qu'il est plus rare que le boîtier d'une AW soit en contact avec une surface (hors chocs).
Bizarrement, s'il m'arrive parfois de croiser des AW Sport, avec toujours une certaine émotion _(en soi l'objet ne me fait pas plus kiffer que ça, et j'ai revendu la mienne aussi par lassitude du design, mais portée sur quelqu'un je trouve toujours ça cool...), _hormis les vendeurs de l'Apple Store, je n'ai JAMAIS vu quelqu'un avec une AW acier au poignet!!? _(et par extension avec un bracelet autre que caoutchouc)._



Vanton a dit:


> Niveau compatibilité esthétique avec les bracelets par contre, le modèle Inox gagne très largement. La plupart des bracelets sont conçus pour s'harmoniser avec. Choisir la version Noir Sidéral c'est se limiter à trois bracelets coordonnés, ayant des attaches et une boucle noire. On peut très bien mettre n'importe quel bracelet, mais pour un résultat pas toujours très heureux à mon avis... Mais c'est une question de sensibilité.


+1
C'est pourquoi je suis aujourd'hui presque décidé à prendre une AW acier (grise).
Le luxe se cache dans le détail, et Apple a fondé une partie de son business dans ce mantra. Peut-être était-ce spécifique à l'ère Jobs _(beaucoup avaient affirmé que la verrue photographique sortie avec l'iPhone 6, et sa bague de "finition", n'aurait jamais vu le jour avec Steve aux commandes...)._
C'est je pense la raison majeure pour laquelle je n'ai jamais racheté un autre bracelet pour mon AW Sport noire: ce n'est qu'un clou et il est en face antérieure mais savoir et voir un clou acier plutôt que noir, sans moi! Apple aurait très bien pu commercialiser en accessoire des boucles, des clous et des cornes pour chaque coloris d'AW (9 en tout si je compte bien).


----------



## Vanton (13 Octobre 2016)

Il aurait été malin d'avoir au moins un clou qu'on puisse dévisser et interchanger sur les bracelets Sport... Ça aurait permis de garder le clou de sa montre et de choisir n'importe quel bracelet Sport. J'avoue ne jamais avoir compris pourquoi ça n'a pas été fait. 

Pour les attaches et les boucles des autres bracelets c'est déjà plus compliqué...


----------



## Devs125 (31 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,
Je suis très maniaque avec mes affaires! Lol
Vaut il mieux prendre une APPLE acier ou aluminium sachant que je peux acheter un FILM protecteur d écran ET que LE bracelet noir en Néoprène est très moche avec LE boîtier acier , ET autre considération plus importante à prendre en compte elle est beaucoup plus cher !!!
QU en pensez Vous?
Merci D avance
Amicalement


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Octobre 2016)

Il me semble que tu avais déjà questionné sur ce sujet ou proche (car il est vrai que tu posais la question par rapport à l'alu sidéral)....
http://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-watch-acier-ou-noire.1284505/
Les arguments n'ont pas changé.


----------



## Devs125 (31 Octobre 2016)

Ce sera mon cadeau de Noël ET n étant pas très argenté, je ne voudrai quand même pas faire une erreur que je regretterai après !

Non, pas tout à fait, la question precedente était une demande d avis entre une acier noire et une acier inoxydable, la la question est différente!


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Octobre 2016)

Tu as raison !
Pour répondre donc à ta question j'ai acheté l'alu noir sidéral et j'en suis bien satisfait.
Il est trop tôt pour affirmer qu'elle résistera mieux aux chocs et rayures mais elle y semble moins sensible que l'acier.
Et surtout elle est plus abordable !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2016)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il me semble que tu avais déjà questionné sur ce sujet ou proche (car il est vrai que tu posais la question par rapport à l'alu sidéral)....
> http://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-watch-acier-ou-noire.1284505/
> Les arguments n'ont pas changé.



Sujet fusionné  merci


----------



## Devs125 (31 Octobre 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, oui je vais prendre la version ami , est ce QU ils vendent dans LES APPLE STORE des protections d écran car je me répète C est l âge! Lol mais je suis très maniaque !

La version aluminium...


----------



## adixya (25 Novembre 2016)

Devs125 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, oui je vais prendre la version ami , est ce QU ils vendent dans LES APPLE STORE des protections d écran car je me répète C est l âge! Lol mais je suis très maniaque !
> 
> La version aluminium...


J'ai l'alu gris sidéral, de mon de vue, ce serait à refaire, je ne la reprendrai pas. Il m'arrive de choquer la montre contre une table ou autre, et la couche superficielle est facilement rayée et fait apparaître l'alu clair en dessous. De plus, cela pose beaucoup de problèmes pour les boucles et inserts à changer en gris sidéral, quand on trouve l'équivalent, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas.
À refaire, je prendrais l'alu sport normale, rayures moins visibles à mon avis et universellement compatible avec la grande majorité des bracelets du point de vue des boucles et inserts.

Après, chacun a ses expériences personnelles.


----------



## ibabar (26 Novembre 2016)

adixya a dit:


> l'alu sport normale, universellement compatible avec la grande majorité des bracelets du point de vue des boucles et inserts


Non: la quasi totalité des boucles et inserts de bracelets sont en acier (satiné) de la version Classic et non en aluminium (mat) de la version Sport.
Je trouve que ça fait tout autant dépareillé dès lors sur de l'alu silver ou grey sideral 
C'est ce qui m'a motivé à prendre une première version acier d'occase plutôt qu'une seconde version (en Serie 1) neuve!


----------



## F118I4 (29 Novembre 2016)

Le modèle acier noir m'intéresse le plus avec le bracelet sport, Apple a fait l'effort pour qu'il se coordonne naturellement avec le bracelet milanais noir, maillons noir, sport noir (on peut peut être rajouter le tissus tissé noir et le cuir noir matelassé) c'est déjà bien c'est pas le cas du modèle céramique.

Le modèle céramique est très chère pour le résultat (mais sans rayures), il s'accord avec quasi rien sauf le sport band blanc.(sur flickr il y a des photos de multiples combinaisons). Je crois aussi que le boitier est un peu plus large que l'écran sur les photos j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de continuité entre le verre et le boitier.(un petit écart)

J'ai l'impression que le modèle acier classique est plus sensible aux rayures que le modèle acier noir à force de regarder les photos (c'est peut être parce qu'il est plus répandu) par contre il se coordonne avec tout.

Pour moi le modèle acier noir est le meilleur pour un rendu façon iPhone jet black on a du mal à distinguer l'écran noir du boitier.
Sur flickr il a des combinaisons qui se coordonnent avec le sport band rouge, le sport band blanc et Nike sport band noir. En plus ça sert à rien d'acheter 10 bracelets déjà 3-4 c'est super.


----------



## Vanton (30 Novembre 2016)

Effectivement le modèle Noir sidéral est proposé avec 3 bracelets :
- Sport Noir à clou noir
- Milanais Noir sidéral 
- Maillons Noir sidéral 
Et on peut associer sans grand risque le bracelet Nylon tressé noir. 
Apple a fait un effort parce qu'au départ l'offre était très limitée. 

Le modèle Édition en céramique est effectivement différent. Ce matériau étant fragile il a visiblement été épaissi et le boîtier n'est pas dans le prolongement de la courbe de la vitre. Quant à le coordonner... Pas simple en effet, ne serait-ce qu'à cause du fermoir en métal sur la majorité des bracelets. 

Le modèle inox est de toute évidence le plus simple à coordonner. Tous les bracelets ou presque sont compatibles, à l'exception des noirs évidemment. Mais, oui, il est très sensible aux rayures. Le modèle Noir sidéral n'est pas seulement teinté, il a en fait un traitement de surface qui lui donne sa couleur et le protège. 

Quant aux bracelets... Perso j'en ai 5 (plus un collector que je ne porte pas) et effectivement ça me semble déjà pas mal pour s'amuser.


----------



## Djibi41 (1 Décembre 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Quant aux bracelets... Perso j'en ai 5 (plus un collector que je ne porte pas) et effectivement ça me semble déjà pas mal pour s'amuser.



Si jamais le collector prend trop la poussière ^^


----------



## Vanton (1 Décembre 2016)

Nan il est dort sagement dans la boîte de la montre [emoji1]


----------

